# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Other names?

## WineKitty

I know that some of the users like me are either current or former posters of "another forum". ...:wink:  I know only a few names.  I am not sure if other people have changed their names for this forum and have a former name that might be more familiar?  I am using the same name and avatar.  I was just wondering if anyone cared to reveal their "other"name so others might recognize you?  If you want to that is. Just throwing that out there.  ::s: mile:

----------


## Sparrow

I'm curious, too  ::): .  I changed my name since I was using my real name on that other forum:  

melissa75

----------


## Koalafan

Aphexfan!  ::):

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Cairn  ::):

----------


## colleen

Edit: name deleted

----------


## L

I am the same person as I am on the other form - but it is nice to know who you guys are too

----------


## ThatOneQuietGuy

Same name, same avatar lol.

----------


## Monroe

Same name. Still an avatar of Marilyn but a different photo. lol. Good that you made this thread, as I was wondering about the people here haha.

----------


## Coffee

Different avatar and different name! I think Parakeet knows my secret identity but not sure about others. I know you all. It makes me feel powerful.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

> Different avatar and different name! I think Parakeet knows my secret identity but not sure about others. I know you all. It makes me feel powerful.



You actually know me? Impressive!  ::D:  That means I made an impression over there.

----------


## Coffee

> You actually know me? Impressive!  That means I made an impression over there.



I could get super creepy and tell you that you just posted in a thread that I just read. Yep, I'm getting super creepy.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

> I could get super creepy and tell you that you just posted in a thread that I just read. Yep, I'm getting super creepy.



Well, not too creepy since that's one of the most popular threads over there and it's also my first post in awhile.  :Razz:

----------


## Coffee

> Well, not too creepy since that's one of the most popular threads over there and it's also my first post in awhile.



Wrong thing to say. Now I'm going to have to aim higher with my creepiness.

----------


## WineKitty

Good nice to see the familiar names.  I hope this forum grows and stays strong.  It already is a nicer atmosphere than the "OTHER" place.   ::):   Of course I have the same avatar and name.

----------


## Chocolate

I am using a different name and avatar. Interesting to see all the familiar people here! Comforting too

----------


## CityofAngels

I was laloner but left TOF a long time ago.

----------


## grimmnaux

I go by the username 'Floccus Doda' on 'the other forum'

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Same name and avatar. I don't like change lol.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

> Same name and avatar. I don't like change lol.



Yet you still ended up here.  :Giggle:

----------


## Secretly Pretentious

Pffft. You guys are never gonna guess who I am.

----------


## AllToAll

Hey. Don't know if anyone knows me from the, um, _other site_, but same name.  ::):

----------


## est

I was from that other forum, but a really mean spirited person, so anonymous I remain. Maybe two or three people will figure it out and tell their mothers. Actually, a few know already....so I guess I'll say it: on that other forum I was RocketDog.

----------


## Prodigy

Xtraneous

----------


## Wicked

Wickedlovely

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> Wickedlovely



What happened to your threads? They were all resurrected and then deleted. Did you do that or are the mods just that incompetent?

----------


## Wicked

> What happened to your threads? They were all resurrected and then deleted. Did you do that or are the mods just that incompetent?



I asked them to do it because I didn't want my posts on that site anymore. I'm still deleting them. Down to 89.  ::D:

----------


## meepie

Only a few people know who I am  :Razz:

----------


## basuraeuropea

i'm the same person with the same picture and screenname. how boring am i?!

----------


## Ont Mon

I'm Octal there  :Fish:

----------


## foe

> Same name, same avatar lol.



Same here

----------


## Sagan

> Aphexfan!



I knew who you were right away  ::):

----------


## Sagan

New avatar but that's about all that's change for me

----------


## Chantellabella

Same name, but the avatar I'm using is the one I've always used on forums with a different username.

----------


## Koalafan

> I knew who you were right away



That obvious?  :Tongue:  hehe

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Same name different avatar. I don't like change, either. =P

Furthermore, do you know how long it would take me to come up with something else? D:

----------


## est

I was Autumn_Boy actually, on that other forum. I'll still trying to figure out exactly what forum you're talking about...

And on that other forum, I was JeepersCreepers, and that other one Noodle-Nose, and on that other one ManWhoForgedHisOwnSIgnature. What forum are you all talking about???

----------


## meepie

The Forum-You-Must-Not-Name.  :: 

Welcome to SAS

----------


## MrQuiet76

I'm the same shmuck I was over on the other site, except I've been too lazy to update my profile yet  :Razz:

----------


## est

I would give up my username from that other site, but then I think I'll be judged negatively. Plus I don't like the username I had there.Well mainly I don't want to be initially hated.

----------


## anonymid

Same name.

----------


## shelbster18

> That obvious?  hehe



I knew who you were, too.  ::D: 

I have the same name and avatar.

----------


## brighter

You'll never guess.

----------

